# Cerclage removal questions????



## dippy

Hi ladies. Hope u r all well. I'm pleased 2 announce that after my 20 week loss- 26 weeker and the initial assumption that I would never get past 25 weeks in this pregnancy- I would like to say that I am almost 37 weeks and having stitch removed Monday- wooooo. So I just wanted to give all u cervical stitches women sons hope- it can happen. 

My questions 4 those who have hhad a stitch removed are:

What happens at the hospital?
How do they do it?
Will i need pain meds?
Do they keep u in after removal?
How soon after do u go in 2 labour- lose the plug etc?
Iv read that tissue can grow around it and sometimes they can't find it- is that true? 
Finally- does it hurt I'm scared- everywhere Iv read it says it does.

Any advice is appreciated. Xxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi dippy and congrats hun on reaching 37wks ;) You've done amazingly!

Stitches are normally removed using a spinal aneasthetic, tho there are some hospitals that do it without pain relief. Some women go into labour within a day or so, tho this is less likely - it is more usual to go to the normal gestation you would have done without a stitch, some people even end up being induced. Even if your cervix were to open immediately after removal, it would only open to 3cms, needing contractions to open more than this.

It doesn't hurt to remove under a spinal, but without pain relief I believe it is uncomfortable but bearable. A Macdonald stitch is unlikeoly to be embedded hun, tho a SHirodkar (which is what I had) can, and embeds in the bladder sometimes. You would be having a spinal for shirodkar removal tho. 

Hope that answers some of your questions, and good luck sweet. Let us know when bubs does arrive xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Oo, and you don't usually have to stay in beyond normal recovery time after a spinal - a few hrs or so. I had my stitch removed after the c section, and it was embedded and took an hr to remove, BUT it was a complex stitch and my case was rare x


----------

